# Important changes 2015 icc model codes



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2015)

IBC 1015.8 “Window Opening Guard Protection”

Window openings more than 72” above grade that are less than 36” above the floor must be protected with guards or fixed openings that will not allow the passage of a four-inch-diameter sphere.

2015 ICC MODEL CODES

IEBC 406.2 and 702.4 - Replacement Window Fall Protection

Under the Prescriptive Compliance Method or Level

1 Alterations, requirements for limits on window openings, similar to those for new construction, are required for replacement windows. Window openings more than 72 inches above the exterior grade and less than 36 inches above the finished floor are required to have control devices that limit the opening so that a four-inch sphere will not pass.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2015)

IBC 907.2.11.4 “Smoke Alarms Near Bathrooms”

Smoke alarms are to be located a minimum of three feet from the bathroom door when the bathroom contains a bathtub or shower.

IBC 907.2.11.3 and 907.2.11.4 “Single and Multiple-Station Smoke Alarms Near Cooking Appliances”

These new sections were added to the alarm requirements

to correlate with the requirements in NFPA 72 on the placement of smoke alarms. When ionization smoke alarms are to be installed they shall be placed a minimum of 20 feet from cooking devices, or a minimum of 10 feet if they have an alarm-silencing switch. If photoelectric smoke alarms are to be installed they shall be placed a minimum of six feet from cooking devices


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2015)

IBC 1210.2.3 “Shower Compartments”

The height of the required nonabsorbent surface has been raised from 70 inches to 72 inches


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2015)

Table R602.3(1) Fastening schedule for structural members. Changes the minimum fastener schedule, is significantly revised, including the addition of common nails and other nail types. In most cases, the minimum number of box nails previously required is increased by one.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 29, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> IBC 1015.8 “Window Opening Guard Protection” Window openings more than 72” above grade that are less than 36” above the floor must be protected with guards or fixed openings that will not allow the passage of a four-inch-diameter sphere.
> 
> 2015 ICC MODEL CODES
> 
> ...


Mark, thanks for all these updates.  FYI, the CIty of LA has already been interpreting the code this way for quite some time now.  They treat windows as if there was no fall protection.  42" sill height at common area windows, 36" at dwelling units.


----------



## Span (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't have code with me, if I remember correctly longtime ago 2nd floor window sill less than 24" from floor need window fall protection device.

1015.8 is from 2012 IBC 1013.8.

907.2.11.3 and .4 is a common practice not to install SD near kitchen & bathroom without clear distance, now we have it in writing.


----------



## Phil (Oct 29, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> IBC 1210.2.3 “Shower Compartments”The height of the required nonabsorbent surface has been raised from 70 inches to 72 inches


Is the public getting taller?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 30, 2015)

Did or will California adopt 1103.2.8 that permit small areas used for religious ceremonies to be exempt from accessibility requirements as similar to ADA exemption for employee work areas and raised areas used for specialized purposes?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 30, 2015)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Did or will California adopt 1103.2.8 that permit small areas used for religious ceremonies to be exempt from accessibility requirements as similar to ADA exemption for employee work areas and raised areas used for specialized purposes?


*No* this is CA's take on Religious facilities

CBC 11B-244 Religious facilities

CBC 11B-244.1 General. Religious facilities shall be accessible in accordance with the provisions of this code. Where specific areas within religious facilities contain more than one use, each portion shall comply with the applicable requirements for that use.

303.1.1 Small buildings and tenant spaces. A building or tenant space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons shall be classified as a Group B occupancy.

303.1.2 Small assembly spaces. The following rooms and spaces shall not be classified as Assembly occupancies:

1. A room or space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as a Group B occupancy or as part of that occupancy.

2. A room or space used for assembly purposes that is less than 750 square feet in area and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as a Group B occupancy or as part of that occupancy.

*ADA*

Exemptions (Religious Entities and Private Clubs)

The ADA does not apply to religious organizations and private clubs, entities which historically have been exempt from federal civil rights laws. Places of worship and other facilities controlled by a religious organization, such as a school or day care center, are not subject to the ADA Standards. Private clubs may be similarly exempt depending on their exclusiveness, operations, and other factors. *Facilities not subject to the ADA Standards may still be subject to state or local access codes.*

Religious Entities and Private Clubs, rented out to others, are not exempt from ADA and are subject to state or local access codes.


----------

